# What 9MM TO BUY



## laden44 (Mar 24, 2013)

hi guys im looking to buy a new 9mm, not sure which one im going with , would like to hear some opinions.


----------



## mcLovin029 (May 2, 2012)

Gotta give us some more info....Carry, range, home defense??


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Best advice is get what feels comfortable in YOUR hand. What feels good for one person may not feel good to another.

Decide whether you like the function of a DA/SA, DAO or SAO type trigger. You will need to invest some time at your local gun store and hold some models in your price range (which is another consideration) to try each one out. All manufacturers have varying trigger pulls and what someone else likes may not be what feels good to you.

Aftermarket support in a considerstion if you plan on carrying... make sure you can get a holster for whatever you choose if you intend to carry.

Size is another subject worth mentioning... is this for concealed carry, open carry, home defense or general target... or all of the above?

Try to rent any firearm you are considering and make notes to compare to others you've tried. Don't overwhelm yourself with too many at once since there are so many choices. Let your budget dictate what models you wish to look at & try. Try 2 or 3 at a time per range session so you csn do a fair comparriso. 

All metal or poly frame? This is another decision to ponder and goes back the firearms intended use... as well as capacity of magazines.

Hope I gave you some things to consider and good luck on picking out a good fit for you. 

* I didn't mention any manufacturers because I'm bias towards my favorites (I have 3 I like equally) because I truly feel the ultimate decision needs to be made by you. It will be your gun, not mine... and what I like may not be right for you.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Ditto what others have said. You will have to determine what you intend to use it for (CC, HD, EDC, Target/Fun) and that will go a long way to helping you make some decisions, but the CZ-75 is the best 9mm platform known to man. You can find multiple permutations of that platform, all great guns.


----------



## laden44 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry this gun will be used for carry.


----------



## FivePoint (Nov 30, 2012)

Colt New Agent makes a good EDC check it out:

Colt New Agent® Series


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Beretta or a Sig. 

You can choose full-size or a compact, and they both have numerous calibers available.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

fivepoint2 said:


> Colt New Agent makes a good EDC check it out:
> 
> Colt New Agent® Series


Yes - the DAO version is what I've been looking for everywhere - CANNOT locate one.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Gee, from the information you have given us, I would definitely have the following recommendations, in no particular order:

FNH
CZ
Springfield
Beretta 
Kimber
Colt
HK
S&W
Ruger
Bersa
Kahr
Sig
Tanfoglio
IMI

I expect you can probably find something you might like, if you select something from my brief list. :anim_lol:


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

What, no glock on your list?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ruger SR9c, Ruger SR9 isn't bad for carry the compact is a bit easier


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

DanMN said:


> What, no glock on your list?


After looking at his list, I know why he didn't list GLOCK.
And, I can determine the car model he DOESN'T drive. A Prius.

Refrigerators are fine appliances. But that philosophy doesn't cut it for guns OR cars.
Or women either, in a "slightly different arena".


----------



## Newell52 (Mar 25, 2013)

Before you decide, visit a store that carries the CZ75 family of guns. I purchased a CZ 75 Compact a while back and it is now my favorite 9mm handgun. The gun is very ergonomic, grips feel great, closest thing to a 1911 grip that I know of. Can be carried "condition one" cocked and locked or in regular double action. Gun is slim in design and easy to conceal in a IWB holster. Extremely reliable and very accurate. I think anyone looking at a concealed carry gun should at least look at the CZ's before they make a decision. Just my opinion.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

+1 on the CZ


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

DanMN said:


> What, no glock on your list?


Nope, no Glock, and not by accident. :smt033

Take a look at the CZ 2075 Rami, as well.


----------



## mcLovin029 (May 2, 2012)

I'm hungry, what kind of sandwiches do you guys reccomend? 
You're killing me dude....


----------



## Guilford (Aug 3, 2012)

*9mm*



laden44 said:


> Sorry this gun will be used for carry.


Bersa thunder 9 ultra compact pro. It's got good weight for less recoil. Mine never missed a lick.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

mcLovin029 said:


> I'm hungry, what kind of sandwiches do you guys reccomend?
> You're killing me dude....


Reuben (mid level)
Philly (mid level)
Monticristo (if your feeling high end)
PB&J (more utilitarian)
Bologna (a good down and dirty sandwich)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Make mine with some mayo and some mustard please. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

This thread proves if you ask 12 people what the best gun is, you'll get 12 different responses.

One reason I didn't bother to throw out any recommendations in my first post, lol.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

DanMN said:


> Reuben (mid level)
> Philly (mid level)
> Monticristo (if your feeling high end)
> PB&J (more utilitarian)
> Bologna (a good down and dirty sandwich)


As usual, some people stick with the tried and true. Just like with guns. All good choices.
Nothing wrong with that. Except, they may totally miss out on a completely different category.

My grill is three steps outside the north porch door.
Light it up. Crack a brew. Find the chips. Put two hot dog buns to warm in the toaster oven.
Throw two brats on the grill. Finish the brew while watching clouds over the northern mountains.
Rescue the buns. Put mustard on the buns. Put brats on the buns. Crack another brew.

Total prep time = seven minutes.
Sit back and enjoy the brats and the brew and the clouds and the mountains. I'm alive. Just doesn't get any better than this. :smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> This thread proves if you ask 12 people what the best gun is, you'll get 12 different responses.
> 
> One reason I didn't bother to throw out any recommendations in my first post, lol.


Yeah, I tend to try to avoid threads such as this. There's no real answer and everyone is quite sure they have the right one. :mrgreen:


----------



## mrlizzzard (Nov 26, 2012)

Canik or Tristar C-100.Most accurate,best value,feels like a million.$300


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> As usual, some people stick with the tried and true. Just like with guns. All good choices.
> Nothing wrong with that. Except, they may totally miss out on a completely different category.
> 
> My grill is three steps outside the north porch door.
> ...


So that would be like recommending a FN or CZ then. Not mainstream, yet safe? Sounds good. I'm in MN and my grill is used year round. I'm cooking brats tonight! Thanks for the advice!


----------

